# .exe Dateien öffnen sich im WordPad



## TobGod (18. Mai 2006)

Hi,
hatte einen Stick im Rechner, bei dem in jedem Ordner eine .exe Datei war, die den Ordnernamen trug. Mein Virenscanner sagte mir, dass es der Wurm Generic.Brontok ist. Leider konnte er die Datei nicht löschen. Auch manuell ging es nicht, weder normal, noch komme ich in den abgesicherten Modus. Seltsamerweise konnte man die Datei mit "Öffnen mit" öffnen. Dachte mir, dass ich so irgendwas rausbekomme. Leider Gottes habe ich WordPad doppeltgeklickt. Nun werden ALLE .exe Dateien mit dem WordPad geöffnet. Habe jetzt 2 Stunden im Internet nach einer Lösung gesucht. Viele sagen, eine reg-Datei erstellen und die wohl wahrscheinlich geänderten Werte damit zurück zu setzen. Bei allen scheint es zu klappen, bei mir jedoch kommt die Meldung (ungefähr):

Nicht alle Registry-Werte konnten eingetragen werden, da Sie im Moment vom System oder von anderen Programmen genutzt werden.

Großes Problem: Ich habe auf diesem Rechner keine Adminrechte und kann deshalb nicht im abgesicherten Modus starten, um die reg Datei dort auszuführen.

Bin vergeblich auf der Suche nach einer Lösung OHNE den Rechner zu formatieren..

Systemwiderherstellung (auch eine .exe) und Reparatur (ohne Erfolg)

Noch eine Info: Habe Windoof 2000 NT


----------



## franz007 (18. Mai 2006)

"Ordner Optionen" - "Dateitypen" dort den Eintrag für exe löschen.

//edit

dann einen neuen eintrag erstellen: Erweiterung "exe" und Typ "Anwendung"


----------

